# TTOC Signature (sorted Now Tnx Ele Spoon )



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi Guys
is there a blank signature template that i put my membership number in !,
had a go but not happy with results :?


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

The correct one should already be uploaded for you. It tells you where its located on your welcome letter.

If you view the location of mine yours will be the same but your own number. If that makes sense.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Guy..if you go to "profile" in top right of screen. look in the signature box and you'll have img "your picture location" img.

under that on mine is img http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01077/01077.jpg img

so I should think that if you change the 01077 to your number that may work.

If not contact Nem(Nick) he can sort it for you

Matt


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

As if by magic!!!


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

Cheers Matt, sorted now

your problems behind you now with the car !!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01348/01348.jpg


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Mine still no worky


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Fit it in your profile the same way you would post a pic


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

SLine said:


> Mine still no worky


What is your membership number?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> Fit it in your profile the same way you would post a pic


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nice TT Kegman 8)


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

towsertim said:


> SLine said:
> 
> 
> > Mine still no worky
> ...


01354 I guess mine must not be hosted yet.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

SLine said:


> towsertim said:
> 
> 
> > SLine said:
> ...


Nick's been a little busy, but hopefully he'll be able to catch up this week coming. Keep on checking


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Cool cool


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

SLine said:


> Cool cool


And as if by magic...



Nick


----------

